# Architektur vs Gaming - PC - Kaufberatung



## AshleyVilla (2. März 2013)

Hallo Ladies and Gentlemen,

ich hab so ein kleines Dilemma was die Wahl meiner zukünftigen Hardware angeht und bräuchte eure Hilfe!

Es geht um folgendes. Ich studiere Architektur und hierbei benutzen wir hauptsächlich Rhino 3D v5. für die Erstellung der Modelle und Renderings. Privat allerdings zocke ich halt gern und das möglichst ohne Einschränkungen was die Qualität der Grafik angeht. Was ich also brauche ist eine Maschine die Renderings schnell berechnet und ordentlich Power hat um aktuelle Games (Battlefield 3 (bald 4 <3), Crysis3, Borderlands 2 und co.) sauber auf min. 1920x1080 auflöst. Fazit: Ich brauche eine Architekturstudiums-Gamer-Maschine.

Bevor ich es vergesse. 32GB Ram - wären für Rhino von Vorteil. Da unsere Uni-PC's die gleiche Ramzahl aufweisen und bei denen es relativ Flott geht.
Als Grafikkarte für Games, schwärme ich momentan für die GTX 680 Phantom 2GB - (Welche Variante, lass ich mir gerne von euch beraten). Und als Prozessor habe ich in der Uni von Kommillitonen aufgeschnappt, dass die i7 3770K ziemlich gut ist, da Sie sich übertakten lässt.  

So weit, so gut. Mein Budget liegt bei 1300 Euro. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eure Hilfe, um mit den Variablen die bereits genannt, das beste raus zu holen.

Ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen, was mir bisher so an Hardware vorschwebt:

Prozessor: i7 3770K
Grafikkarte: GTX 680 Phantom
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB

Für den Rest, wie Mainboard, SSD, Kühler usw. wäre ich euch um eure beratende Tätigkeit sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße.

Ashley

PS: Falls noch Fragen offen sind, die ich vergessen habe zu beantworten sind, könnt Ihr gerne stellen. Ich Antworte sofort


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2013)

Du kannst an sich das gleiche beachten, was ich auch hier schrieb: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9318611-gamer-pc-bis-1500a.html


in Deinem Fall macht auch ein i7-3770k Sinn, und beim RAM kannst Du halt 4 Riegel zu je 8GB nehmen, DDR3-1600er RAM mit 1,5Volt.

Eine GTX 680 ist an sich zu teuer für die Leistung, ABER meines Wissens sind Nvidia-Chips bei "Profisoftware" in Form der FX-Grafikkarten verbreiteter, d.h es kann sein, dass eine GTX 680 besser mit Deiner Software zusammenarbeitet als eine AMD. Als Modell wäre auch die von Gigabyte eine gute Option: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N680OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die Kühlung ist recht leise, und sie ist ab Werk übertaktet. Und trotzdem eher eine der günstigeren 680er.

Als Netzteil empfehl ich ein BeQuiet E8 oder E9 mit 450 bis 580 Watt.

Mainbaord: da gibt es viele, so 100-120€ reicht aber völlig aus auch für OC - nur drauf achten, dass es Z77-Chipsatz ist.


SSD: die Samsung SSD 840 ist empfehlenswert


----------



## AshleyVilla (2. März 2013)

Besten Dank Herbboy für die schnelle Antwort,

eine Frage zum Mainboard - mir wurde bezüglich OC oft zum Asus Maximus V Formula geraten, was ja auch ein Z77 board ist, gibt es ein gleichwertiges Mainboard mit guten OC Möglichkeiten, zu einem geringeren Preis, oder hälst du es auch für ein passendes Board?

Als Netzteil habe ich mir deins verglichen mit einem Dark Pro 10 - 650 Watt (dachte an OC, könnte mehr gebrauchen ? )

SSD habe die genommen die du gesagt hast. und was die Grafikkarte angeht, so denke ich auch, dass sie auch den einen oder anderen Vorteil für Rhino 3D mir bringen könnte


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2013)

Quadro FX Karten von nVidia bringen dir einen Performanceschub im Viewport - beim Rendering macht es keinen Unterschied, ob du nun eine geforce oder quadro verwendest - außer du verwendest einen GPU Renderer. Da müsstest du dich aber informieren, wie die Performance von einzelnen Karten ist.

Ich nutze selbst einen i7 3770 mit 16GB RAM und einer GTX 580 - sowohl zum Spielen, als auch zum Arbeiten (ebenfalls im 3D Bereich - nur, dass meine Hauptanwendung Maya ist).

Performancetechnisch läuft alles super damit.

Wenn du bessere Renderzeiten willst, dann würde mir noch ein Xeon System mit 2 CPU´s einfallen.


----------



## svd (2. März 2013)

Falls Rhino 3D auf OpenCL setzt... gerade die Radeons der GCN Generation (7000er) rechnen da uU schneller als die GeForce Karten.
(Photoshop hingegen arbeitet am besten mit nvidia.)
Eine flotte AMD Karte könnte dir also Vorteile beim Rendern bringen, und in Spielen trotzdem schnell genug sein.


----------



## AshleyVilla (2. März 2013)

Wow, das ging Flott!

Auch an euch, lieben, lieben Dank.

Ich werde eure Tips in die Zusammenstellung auf jeden Fall mit beherzigen. 

Hab bis jetzt soweit folgendes zusammengestellt:

Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX
650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 
Corsair Carbide 300R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
32GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 
Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU-Kühler rot
120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" 

Fehlen quasi Grafikkarte und Mainboard. Da jetzt die Frage ist, welches Mainboard zu dem Setup passt und sích gut Overclocken lässt. 

Hab by the way, während ich die Antwort hier gerade schreibe einen Anruf bekommen - man bietet mir eine GTX 680 Phantom für 350 Euro an, 1 Monat alt und mit allem drum und dran plus Rechung für die Garantie. Denke das ist ein fairer Preis.

Bleibt also noch ein OC-taugliches Mainboard  dann hätten wir es geschafft


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Falls Rhino 3D auf OpenCL setzt... gerade die Radeons der GCN Generation (7000er) rechnen da uU schneller als die GeForce Karten.
> (Photoshop hingegen arbeitet am besten mit nvidia.)
> Eine flotte AMD Karte könnte dir also Vorteile beim Rendern bringen, und in Spielen trotzdem schnell genug sein.


 
Wenn der Renderer CPU based ist, macht es doch keinen Unterschied, welche Grafikkarte man hat oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2013)

AshleyVilla schrieb:


> Wow, das ging Flott!
> 
> Auch an euch, lieben, lieben Dank.
> 
> ...


OC-tauglich sind ALLE Boards, die nen Z77-Chipsatz haben (auch ein paar andere, aber Z77 ist der aktuellste Chipsatz. Und mehr als 100-120€ muss man echt nicht ausgeben - alles drüber sind spielereien oder markteting. Früher war es mal so, dass "teure" Baords auch zum Übertakten besser, sogar nötig waren - die Zeiten sind aber vorbei.

Tipps sind zB Gigabyte Z77X-U3D oder UD3H, ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, 4 oder 6, MSI Z77A-G45 (grad bei hardwareversand im Angebot wie auch weitere MSI-Boards:MSI Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) ... wenn Du optisch was "besonderes" willst und deswegen nochmal was drauflegen willst, wäre vlt das MSI Z77 MPower was, wobei das irgendeine kleine OC-Fähigkeit NICHT hat, mit der OC-Spezis gern rumspielen, irgendwas mit der Spannung - das ist aber zum normalen OC, wo es einem nicht auf Rekorde ankommt, völlige Nebensache.


----------



## AshleyVilla (2. März 2013)

Yeeehhaaa... dann habe ich jetzt alles... Ich danke dir vieeeeel, vieeeel, vielmals für deine schnelle Hilfe..
Super Forum, klasse Leute. Echt empfehlenswert!

Liebe Güße.

Ashley


----------

